
Show HN: Figma-like measurement tool on any web page (Chrome extension) - alexratmansky
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/measuremate/fcbffocoaopnenhgbchlchgndohggdei
======
smashthepants
Works really well. Thank you.

~~~
alexratmansky
Thanks for the comment

